# 357 mag vs 38 spl. powder ????



## NCGMAN (Jan 14, 2014)

I currently load 357 mag. with herco, unique and hodgdon h110 powder... I shoot the 357 mag. in a rifle because of the load. I also have a Taurus 357 mag. pistol that I shoot. Question is: I ran across some 38 spl. brass and have checked all the load data for that caliber. The powder I have is not on any of the 38 spl. data. Was wondering if anyone has ever used any of the powder listed above to load 38 spl. ? If I load the 38 spl. I will use the little dipper that came with the 38 spl. die set, which is not a lot of powder. These will be for the pistol.
thanks: the NCGMAN
TARHEELS::::::::::::


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

If you are going to use the dipper, then you need to use Lee's loads.
Loads can be found for Unique and Herco, but I doubt there is a lot of 296/H110 load data for .38 spl.
What weight bullets are you using?


----------

